# Pics of soldier :)



## Ashley (Dec 27, 2012)

Im bored so I started snapping pics lol 
Soldier is almost 8 months old 


































Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

Good lookin boy! Love the pink on his lips, looks like a cock eyed smile


----------



## Ashley (Dec 27, 2012)

redog said:


> Good lookin boy! Love the pink on his lips, looks like a cock eyed smile


 thank you I haven't even noticed his pink lips till u said that lol

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ~Missy~ (Apr 3, 2013)

He's so handsome! I think this crop suits him well!


----------



## Ashley (Dec 27, 2012)

~Missy~ said:


> He's so handsome! I think this crop suits him well!


Yea Idk how he would look with a longer crop an I usually don't like a longer crop but ur girls crop is so pretty it looks perfect !

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ~Missy~ (Apr 3, 2013)

Ashley said:


> Yea Idk how he would look with a longer crop an I usually don't like a longer crop but ur girls crop is so pretty it looks perfect !
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


She has a longer muzzle, which is why it suits her so well. Or maybe, because the crop is longer her muzzle looks longer? haha, idk...but thank you! Had some worries about her right ear. At first it was crinkled and folded over, and looked to be an inch shorter than the left one! lol


----------



## Ashley (Dec 27, 2012)

~Missy~ said:


> She has a longer muzzle, which is why it suits her so well. Or maybe, because the crop is longer her muzzle looks longer? haha, idk...but thank you! Had some worries about her right ear. At first it was crinkled and folded over, and looked to be an inch shorter than the left one! lol


Lol one of his ears folded down then folded in towards his head an I really started to give up I jus sed forget it lol then as he got bigger they started standing really good thank god lol I don't think I could get his to stand that good if they was that long

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ~Missy~ (Apr 3, 2013)

Well, Lyza was on her way to a full prick, I believe, so that's why hers are doing so well! lol


----------



## Ashley (Dec 27, 2012)

~Missy~ said:


> Well, Lyza was on her way to a full prick, I believe, so that's why hers are doing so well! lol


Lol well they look great she's a cutie!! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ~Missy~ (Apr 3, 2013)

Thank you


----------



## *Bella*Blu* (May 26, 2013)

Omg, he is so sweet looking!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ashley (Dec 27, 2012)

*Bella*Blu* said:


> Omg, he is so sweet looking!
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Thank you !

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Echo4delta (Apr 3, 2013)

First of all! why'd you leave your baby laying on the floor helpless on the second pic? Lmao! anyways... Good looking dog, how much does he weigh?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ashley (Dec 27, 2012)

Echo4delta said:


> First of all! why'd you leave your baby laying on the floor helpless on the second pic? Lmao! anyways... Good looking dog, how much does he weigh?
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Lmao I hate that doll everytime my daughter lays it sumwhere it freaks me out it looks so real .last week he was 50.2 pounds

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## *Bella*Blu* (May 26, 2013)

Ashley said:


> Lmao I hate that doll everytime my daughter lays it sumwhere it freaks me out it looks so real .last week he was 50.2 pounds
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Lmao that I went back to look at pic again....didn't even notice the doll the first time lololol

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ashley (Dec 27, 2012)

*Bella*Blu* said:


> Lmao that I went back to look at pic again....didn't even notice the doll the first time lololol
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Lmao yep she's there her name is Lucy lol

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Nick_C. (Jul 1, 2013)

He is gorgeous!!!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ashley (Dec 27, 2012)

Nick_C. said:


> He is gorgeous!!!
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


 thank u !

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

